# Critiques of my 7mo baby



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my 7mo colt. I want to say that the pictures are not that good but it is hard when you are doing it solo : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a cutie, that's for sure. He's got a gorgeous eye on him.

As you said, the pictures aren't very good to give a decent critique on, but here's what I see.

He might be a little bit long through his back/body. His legs appear to be clean and straight and strong. He looks like he's got good angle in his shoulder and croup. His neck either ties in low or he's got a ewe neck going on (judging off that one picture with his face turned behind him).

He looks like he'll grow to be a stout little (or maybe not so little, something about him screams "I'm gonna be a tall guy!" to me) guy.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I found some more pictures... also his mane won't lay flat :? His father was a AQHA and him mom is a Mustang


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Here are Cedars' mother and father.

Father: Hot (recently passed)









Mother: Omega


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Has a very kind eye. Im not one to critique. But I REALLY like him. Bet he's smart as can be. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Lucky1inKy said:


> He is gorgeous! Has a very kind eye. Im not one to critique. But I REALLY like him. Bet he's smart as can be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes he is...sometimes too much for his own good.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha....thats the way it should be!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Love his mum, she's gorgeous 

He's not too bad looking himself


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I suspect he has inherited his father's long coupling and his mother's front end. 

I think he will have a low set to his neck and the juncture between neck and chest will be low set. His mother has excellent legs.. with low set hocks and knees. I see him with his Sire's less impressive legs with higher hocks and lighter bone. Both sire and dam are a little tied in at the knee as this colt appears to be as well. 

While his shoulder lays back well now, I think it will become steep with a low set to the point of shoulder like his mother. He looks to have inherited his Mother's hind quarters. 

The dam is a nice horse. I would love to see her crossed on a better stallion... maybe a Hancock bred stallion or something that looks like "The Ole Man." 

The sire looks like he would be a nice gelding. 

This colt will also make a nice gelding IMO. 
That Mare OTOH deserves a really nice QH stallion.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I just realized.. I have described the sire and dam in reverse. The nice horse is the Chestnut sire. The dam I do not like much!! Too late to edit... 

That chestnut, that has (unfortunately) passed on is a really nice horse. The paint I am not impressed with much at all.

NEVER go to the Horse Forum BEFORE coffee.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Elana said:


> I suspect he has inherited his father's long coupling and his mother's front end.
> 
> I think he will have a low set to his neck and the juncture between neck and chest will be low set. His mother has excellent legs.. with low set hocks and knees. I see him with his Sire's less impressive legs with higher hocks and lighter bone. Both sire and dam are a little tied in at the knee as this colt appears to be as well.
> 
> ...



What do you think the colt (soon to be gelded) would be good a doing? I have always rode western but was considering trying my hand at english. 

The sire was an excellent horse (temperament) but he had to be put down at the age of 3 because of a bad leg injury. He was 16h and his father was Too Hot Too Splash.

I'm glad that you said that the dam was not that good because I have been trying to get her since my bf got her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dam is very pretty, but of course there are more important things. You have a cute little guy. I just wanted to comment because I _love!!_ your avatar  So cute!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Dam is very pretty, but of course there are more important things. You have a cute little guy. I just wanted to comment because I _love!!_ your avatar  So cute!


That is my baby donkey Charlotte 

She is pretty but she has been a pain in my keister...teaching him bad habits. Plus she is not very tall and my bf is 6'3" 260, so he won't ride her I have to.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I vote you make a separate thread for Charlotte... 

Sorry will stop hijacking!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

That's fine if you do : ) She is my Shrek donkey...


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I will keep up on his progress with pictures... 

Thank you for everybody's help... It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not that great at confo critiques... But he is adorable :>


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Zexious said:


> I'm not that great at confo critiques... But he is adorable :>


Thank you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not a fan of his neck. It's very thick and ties in really low, making him look front-heavy (he definitely got his sire's neck). That will give him the appearance of a ewe neck when he's got his head picked up high like you can see in this picture









His legs are straight and clean but his hocks are set a bit high for my taste. Pasterns are a good length with good angle. He's got a good hip and a good shoulder and his back is about average length. He should mature into a very nice little using horse.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I'm not a fan of his neck. It's very thick and ties in really low, making him look front-heavy (he definitely got his sire's neck). That will give him the appearance of a ewe neck when he's got his head picked up high like you can see in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input...I wish he would have been more like my stallion but it is what is is. :? I will keep posting pictures of him to let everyone see where is he is going.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Updated pictures of Cedar....


----------



## AckwardMagic (Aug 3, 2013)

What a cute boy! Sorry, im not help but he is just too cute


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He has grown


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Yes he has


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

*11 months...where has the time gone :-S*

Here are the most recent pictures that I have of Cedar... and he is not 11 months old.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I just wanted to comment that his leg markings are adorable! What a cutie pie.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

EliRose said:


> I just wanted to comment that his leg markings are adorable! What a cutie pie.


Thanks


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

scubadreams said:


> Updated pictures of Cedar....
> 
> View attachment 358250
> 
> ...



When you stand this horse square is his hind end level ? Because i can see in two photos one side is higher than the other.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

OliviaMyee said:


> When you stand this horse square is his hind end level ? Because i can see in two photos one side is higher than the other.


He tends to cock his feet up when he stands but he is level..


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Well my "little" baby is now 2yo so here are some updated pictures of him. He was being a poop and not standing still very well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking real good. I LOVE how you have been keeping this thread updated!


----------

